# What's the best temperature for a planted tank/terrarium?



## Jasoncassanova (Aug 7, 2018)

So it's kinda hard for me to explain the kind of tank I have right now specially with the plants I have in it. So I'll just post a photo and hoping someone here can specifically tell me what a good temperature I should maintain in the water and air.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

75-80 imo some plants demand colder->warmer temps.


----------



## Jasoncassanova (Aug 7, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> 75-80 imo some plants demand colder->warmer temps.


If the temperature do get hotter is it wise to put ice cubes in the tank?


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Jasoncassanova said:


> So it's kinda hard for me to explain the kind of tank I have right now specially with the plants I have in it. So I'll just post a photo and hoping someone here can specifically tell me what a good temperature I should maintain in the water and air.


It's called _paludarium _ IMHO room temperature will be ok for most of the plants, though I would worry a bit about humidity - many plants need it higher. You might consider using a misting device, it would add a very interesting visual effect as well (especially when combined with a spot LED light).

If water temperature gets too high, you can for example use a small PC fan to cool it, but be prepared to do daily top offs.

Example of misted paludarium:


----------



## Jasoncassanova (Aug 7, 2018)

mysiak said:


> It's called _paludarium _ IMHO room temperature will be ok for most of the plants, though I would worry a bit about humidity - many plants need it higher. You might consider using a misting device, it would add a very interesting visual effect as well (especially when combined with a spot LED light).
> 
> If water temperature gets too high, you can for example use a small PC fan to cool it, but be prepared to do daily top offs.
> 
> Example of misted paludarium:


Paludarium it is! Thanks for that info. I have seen that misting device here at a LFS near my place, to be honest at first I thought it was just for aesthetics until now... :smile: Yeah, I've been noticing my daily top offs lately, well I got this set up just to see how I do in planted tanks. When things go better and the plants will survive then I will move on to a better set up where everything is submerged.

P.S. The misting device seems a bit too high for such a small set up so I guess glad wrap will come in hand if I need a little bit of humidity


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Paludariums have probably a bit different challenges and strategies than planted tanks, but both can be very nice. If you have the option, move to a bigger paludarium setup later, IMHO it can be much more interesting than just "plain" planted tank. You can keep together fish, frogs, insects and who knows what else in there 

You can buy quite cheap misting device (look for "mist maker" on eBay), though I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Jasoncassanova (Aug 7, 2018)

mysiak said:


> Paludariums have probably a bit different challenges and strategies than planted tanks, but both can be very nice. If you have the option, move to a bigger paludarium setup later, IMHO it can be much more interesting than just "plain" planted tank. You can keep together fish, frogs, insects and who knows what else in there
> 
> You can buy quite cheap misting device (look for "mist maker" on eBay), though I have no personal experience with them.


If things work out great then I can move on to a better tank. I found a video on YouTube about a guys Paludarium and I really wanted to make one just like his. Here's a link to it...


----------

